# Pedometer/Step Counter



## Kaylz (Sep 25, 2019)

So I used to use the built in one on my Samsung Health app but it's not been working for a good few weeks now, if I do what they suggested to solve the issue it works for that day and then goes back to not working and I really don't want to spend time everyday forcing the app to stop and clearing the cache etc

So.……..does anyone know of a good but relatively cheap one I could look into getting please?
xx


----------



## grovesy (Sep 25, 2019)

I have not used a pedometer for a few years, as I have wrist worn activity monitor. I did use pedometers for a number of years previous and I found cheap ones were more inaccurate then the more expensive ones.


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 25, 2019)

grovesy said:


> I have not used a pedometer for a few years, as I have wrist worn activity monitor. I did use pedometers for a number of years previous and I found cheap ones were more inaccurate then the more expensive ones.


yeah unfortunately my funds mean I cant afford much xx


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 26, 2019)

Tried a couple. They were rubbish so gave up.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 27, 2019)

Sometimes charities give them out free for people participating in 'step challenge' fundraisers. Perhaps you could look out for one of those campaigns and do a bit of charity fundraising as a side-benefit? 

Must be frustrating that your phone's inbuilt one has stopped working. There are activity trackers like Fitbits for around £60-70. If you are limited to a very low budget I'm not sure how accurate they would be?

Christmas is coming though... perhaps Santa will surprise you (if you drop some hints to family and friends)


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 27, 2019)

@everydayupsanddowns I couldn't dedicate the time to do a step challenge, I have £60 left for groceries after everything else is paid for a fortnight and my family consists of a 6 hour work per week person, a pensioner and someone who now has their godchild living with them, I appreciate that you are trying to help but I really am on a low budget and have never had a life of expensive things so to me it's always been it needs to be cheap xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 27, 2019)

Kaylz said:


> I appreciate that you are trying to help but I really am on a low budget and have never had a life of expensive things so to me it's always been it needs to be cheap xx



Sorry Kaylz. No offence intended.


----------

